# Gagging from yawning?



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Paige sometimes gags when she yawns really big. I am not sure why she does this? Should I be concerned or does she just have a sensitive gag reflex?


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Benny does that sometime too, he yawns all the time.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldnt be overly worried, personally, but keep an eye on her. I have a little mix breed pup named Felony, and she use to do that everytime she yawned, the vet said it wasnt anything to be concerned about unless she actually started vomiting.
She's 4 now and as she gotten older its gotten better.

Hope that helps!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds very normal.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, nothing serious. My chi doesn't yawn very much but when she does about half the time she gags. She's never vomited from it and it's not too frequent.


----------

